# Gibraltar 1963



## DahliaBleue_ (Jan 5, 2012)

Here are two photographs taken in Gibraltar in October 1963.
While most boats are easy to identify (especially the two ships located on either side of the tripod sheer crane — on the right, there is a class 'TON' coastal minesweeper, and on the left, is the southern Ice patrol ship HMS _Protector_) it is not the same ease for that one, in the middle of the pic.

Without any weapon neither hull number, she seems to be a kind of patrol craft or a small yacht ? May be a former motor launches Fairmile type (B or D) of the 1940’, as amended (with an extended bridge) ?

(Scribe)Would someone knowing the answer or recognizing that mysterious boat ?


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

I guess not British, more continental Danish perhaps ?. Not much help I know but I love the pics of Gibraltar and the Sheerlegs conjures up many memories.


----------

